# Bikepark Fahrgemeinschaft Mainz und Wiesbaden



## Alpine Maschine (13. August 2014)

Guude!

Mainz und Wiesbaden liegen gar nicht so schlecht, bikeparktechnisch gesehen.

Lac Blanc, Geißkopf, Winterberg, Harz, alles erreichbar. Wenn man nicht alleine hingurken muss, dass wird ganz schön teuer.

Aber so zu viert ...

Also, alle, die an einer Fahrgemeinschaft interessiert sind hier melden.

Angeben:
Fahrer oder Mitfahrer
Falls Fahrer: wie viel Plätze sind frei
Bikepark
Termin

Einfach den Thread auf "Abo", dann gibts die News geliefert.

greetz und happy trails und so

Martin


----------



## Salzbaron (13. August 2014)

moin moin gute Idee... 

Wiesbaden
Angeben:
Mitfahrer
Bikepark: Alle  (Downhill)
Termin:15.9. - 3.10.

Bin für alle Parks offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (13. August 2014)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, im vom Salzbaron vorgeschlagenen Zeitraum noch mal nach Lac Blanc zu fahren.

Fahrer, insg. 4 Plätze (Dachträger vorhanden, Steckachse geht)


----------



## Salzbaron (14. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, im vom Salzbaron vorgeschlagenen Zeitraum noch mal nach Lac Blanc zu fahren.
> 
> Fahrer, insg. 4 Plätze (Dachträger vorhanden, Steckachse geht)


 
Wär ich dabei.

Tagestour?

Lac Blanc hat ja nur bis Ende Sep. offen.

Würde mich dann schon mal so auf den 20.9. einstellen


----------



## Salzbaron (14. August 2014)

adrenalinjunki3 wär auch dabei ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/adrenalinjunki3.193710/ )
Kommt auch aus Wiesbaden.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (14. August 2014)

Dann halten wir das doch mal lose fest!

Tagestour geht i.O.


----------



## _Kawa (14. August 2014)

Fährt am Samstag noch jemand nach Wildbad?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (17. August 2014)

Biete für Samstag 23.08.14 eine MFG nach Todtnau an.
1 Platz
Voraussetzung>> Mitfahrer hat einen Führerschein
Abfahrt ab WI 
Abfahrt 6Uhr bis 6:15Uhr / Zurück in WI gegen 21 Uhr
Rückfahrt mit Einkehr bei Buger King 

Wetter sieht bisher gut aus.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2014)

Der Platz ist vergeben.

Denke der Thread hier wird auch kaum viel bringen. Irgendwie gibt es hier kaum Leute die in Parks fahren.
Sehr schade. Versuchen werde ich es trotzdem weiter


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. August 2014)

Genau. Nicht für tot erkären, bevor richtig Leben rein gekommen ist!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. August 2014)

Ich fänds gut wenn was passieren würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. August 2014)

Es schaut ja auch nicht ganz Deutschland in diesen thread, viele machen das direkt untereinander aus und kennen das Forum gar nicht.


----------



## MantaHai (25. August 2014)

Geht was nächtes WE?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (27. August 2014)

So todtnau  Samstag war wieder sau geil. 

Am 06.09 gehts wieder nach Lac. Platz hab ich zwar keinen, aber evtl ist ja einer hier vor Ort und man kann sich mal treffen. Da weis man auch mal wer hier ggf. eine MFG sucht.


----------



## nanon (2. September 2014)

Servus. Ich fahre am Samstag nach Lac und habe noch zwei Plätze frei.


----------



## MantaHai (2. September 2014)

Bis wann?


----------



## nanon (2. September 2014)

Bleibe bis Sonntag. Ist ja recht weit und hoffe mal das das Wetter passt. Da gibts jede Menge günstige Schlafmöglichkeiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samsara (3. September 2014)

Hi, ich möchte auch am Samstag nach Lac Blanc und suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.
Ich möchte dort mit einem Freund am Sa. eine Tour fahren und am So. in den Bikepark. 
Wollen wir mal telefonieren zwecks Absprache...?

Gabi


----------



## Samsara (3. September 2014)

Ich könnte auch mit meinem Auto fahren und eine Person plus Rad mitnehmen, die Unterkunft sollte man dann gemeinsam 
buchen aus praktischen Erwägungen. Z.B. Le Blancrupt für 28 Euro mit Frühstück, 200 Meter bis zum Bikepark, also allez, melde Dich!


----------



## nanon (3. September 2014)

Hallo Gabi. klar lass mal telefonieren. 01715860907. Gruss David


----------



## X073 (5. September 2014)

Hey,
fahre morgen (Samstag 06.09) nach Stromberg zum Flowtrail. Ich komme aus Wiesbaden. Wenn jemand noch spontan Lust hast, einfach melden. Kann eine Person plus Bike mitnehmen.


----------



## Samsara (5. September 2014)

Hi, ich komme auch aus Wiesbaden und fahre ab und zu nach Stromberg. An diesem Wochenende bin ich aber schon in den Vogesen im Bikepark Lac Blanc.
Wäre toll, wenn es demnächst klappen würde. Ich behalte den Thread mal im Auge...

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Salzbaron (6. September 2014)

@Alpine Maschine steht das Angebot für den 20.9. noch?


----------



## DerandereJan (6. September 2014)

Interesse!


----------



## Samsara (7. September 2014)

Fahrt nach Lac Blanc:
Dank nochmal an David, der ein Spitzen-Mitfahrer war 

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## nanon (3. Oktober 2014)

Fahre morgen nach Beerfelden. Hab noch ein Platz zu vergeben.


----------



## Adönis (3. Oktober 2014)

@nanon:
siehe Unterhaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X073 (5. Oktober 2014)

hey, ist wahrscheinlich zu kurzfristig, aber ich fahr morgen nach winterberg. wenn noch jemand mit will, bitte kurz telefonnummer per pn schicken. wollte gegen 9 uhr in wiesbaden los fahren. würde auch ein paar km umweg fahren, um jemand abzuholen.


----------



## nanon (10. August 2021)

Würde morgen oder Freitag nach Stromberg fahren. Hat wer Lust ?


----------

